# kexec init script fails without separate boot partition

## furanku

Whenever kexec starts I get the error message

```
# /etc/init.d/kexec restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Configuring kexec ...

 * Mounting /boot ...

mount: can't find /boot in /etc/fstab                                     [ !! ]

 * ERROR: kexec failed to start

```

KNAME ist set correctly in /etc/conf.d/kexec, everything else left to default. The problem seems to be, that the kexec init script tries to mount a separet /boot partition during it's automatic configuration, which fails of course, if /boot is just a directory in / and not on its own partition.

AFAIK a separate boot partition is no dependecy for a gentoo system, so I would consider this as bug. Any ideas, before I file a bug report?

----------

## khayyam

furanku ...

looking at /etc/init.d/kexec it only tries to mount /boot if the image can't be found:

```
if [ -z "${img}" ] ; then

    # If we cannot find our image, try mounting ${BOOTPART}
```

So, it doesn't expect that /boot is a partition that needs mounted, only that it can find ${KNAME} which in your case doesn't seem to be happening. If your sure that ${KNAME} is correct you might try uncommenting BOOTPART="/boot" (though from the script it would seem that this shouldn't be needed).

best ... khay

----------

## furanku

If I comment out the whole if-block I get

```
# /etc/init.d/kexec restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Configuring kexec ...

 * Loading kernel image /boot/kernel-3.6.2-gentoo for kexec ...

 *    Setting kexec with  --reuse-cmdline -l /boot/kernel-3.6.2-gentoo root=/dev/root

```

I double checked that the kernel image exists:

```
$ ls  /boot/kernel-3.6.2-gentoo

/boot/kernel-3.6.2-gentoo

```

So I tried a reboot.

Now the system took a loooong time to 

```
 * Saving system dependcies cache
```

and hangs after 

```
Starting new kernel
```

.

I still hear the hard disks clicking, so there still seems to be acitivity.

Strange ... Without kexec the system reboots normally via bios.

----------

